# Schwinn 1958 Jaguar Mark VII



## willow117 (Nov 17, 2014)

I have owned this bicycle for 56 years , have all the parts, it is in need of a complete restoration. I am looking for someone to take on this project.


----------



## bikewonder (Nov 17, 2014)

Messaged 'ya.


----------



## phantom (Nov 17, 2014)

58 Would be a Mark II      No V  in the name until 59  Mark IV   Mark II's are my favorite middleweights.


----------

